# Another death on the Caltrain tracks Tuesday evening



## DET63 (Jul 20, 2011)

> A commute-time Caltrain struck and killed a man on the tracks in Sunnyvale on Tuesday evening, the commuter line said -- the fifth death on the railroad corridor in the last seven weeks.
> The southbound train hit the man at the Lawrence station in Sunnyvale at 6:45 p.m., Caltrain officials said. The train was not scheduled to stop there.
> 
> The man's name and age were not immediately available.


Link


----------



## sechs (Jul 20, 2011)

Undoubtedly a suicide, as he would have needed to be on the express track to be hit by the train.


----------



## DET63 (Jul 21, 2011)

> As of Wednesday, San Mateo County sheriff's deputies who patrol the rail line were investigating whether [Cecil Joseph] Bloch committed suicide or was accidentally hit by the southbound baby bullet express train.


Man killed on Mountain View Caltrain tracks ID'd

Trains don't "accidentally" hit anyone. People get in the way of where the train is going, either intentionally or through carelessness. If a train is moving through the place at the same time, people get hit and usually killed.


----------

